# 2004 Alfa Sun...12 volt fuses



## Wynelocked (Sep 19, 2014)

Been looking for the fuse location for this BEAST.Says it's in the front wardrobe...

NO IT'S NOT!...done everything but dismantle the closet.

Problem is the outside lites...the ones on the sides,those 10" circles.

Bulbs burned out twice...replaced them.Both sides.Also the one under the front bedroom outside.They worked for maybe a week or so...then all three went out.Put in new bulbs...none worked.I figure it's a fuse.The book says those fuses are inside the front wardrobe....nope.

Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## Wynelocked (Sep 19, 2014)

BTW....good being here.Got alot of reading to catch up on.


----------



## LEN (Sep 19, 2014)

No help here except maybe a tone and probe to follow the wiring. Is there no 12 volt fuse panel?

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Sep 21, 2014)

My 12 volt fuse panel is built into my voltage convertor.  There is a drop-down panel that hides the 12 volt fuses and the 120 volt circuit breakers.  With any luck, your will be in the same place.


----------



## Wynelocked (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks...I'll look there tomorrow.


----------

